
Ask HN: Can we have full dates on Hacker News stories/comments when hovered? - alpb
It looks like &quot;2 days ago&quot; is the most detailed timestamp format you can get from the posts on Hacker News.<p>Can we add &lt;a title=&quot;2017-03-27....&quot;&gt; to the timestamp labels please so that when we hover, it shows the actual date?
======
gus_massa
Looks like a good idea. I prefer "1 day 22 hours 13 minutes".

Anyway, it's better to send the suggestions to the mods by email
hn@ycombinator.com because this threads are most of the times unnoticed.

------
dmarlow
I'm not a big fan of hover over since it doesn't work on mobile.

